# April Photo Challenge



## BookStop (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks again to those who voted for me, and also to Taly for letting me have a go as this month's theme-meister even though we tied ​ 


Earth Day​


April 22 is Earth Day, the perfect time of year to reflect on the environment. This can include anything from wildlife, to green technologies, to recycling, or even destruction, pollution, etc. 








​ 

*As usual, these rules apply:*​ 
*- Only two photos per person*
*- Please don't use photos that you're already posted around the site*
*- Voting usually starts around the 27th*
*- Anyone can vote, even those that didn't enter a photo.*​​


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 2, 2010)

Great theme, BS!


----------



## Talysia (Apr 2, 2010)

I really like this theme, BookStop - I've got a lot of ideas already!  Something tells me this contest is going to be a good one.

(Oddly enough, the theme I'd had in mind was going to be "green", including the environmental side, so this works out rather well!)


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 2, 2010)

Good theme! 
How about something like this?


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 2, 2010)

Or something like this, taken with an old phone (I like to show the creatures in our environment-puts things in perspective)


----------



## BookStop (Apr 2, 2010)

Talysia said:


> (Oddly enough, the theme I'd had in mind was going to be "green", including the environmental side, so this works out rather well!)


 
Great minds think alike 


AE - Love the first pic. That little guy is fuzzy, lol!


----------



## Mouse (Apr 2, 2010)

Ooh... I've just come back from a wander (as the sun was actually shining!) and took some pics to test my new camera. This one kinda fits:


----------



## GOLLUM (Apr 2, 2010)

Well done to Bookstop! Sehr gut!

A timely theme for this month I would say...


----------



## Rosemary (Apr 2, 2010)

Good pictures on this months theme already.  Well done Mouse and AE


----------



## Talysia (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok, it's taken a while to get the picture right, but here is my first entry:






It's not exactly my usual type of picture, but I thought it summed up the theme quite well - the small things that people can do to help the environment, like planting a seed.

Great pictures already, Mouse and AE!


----------



## Mouse (Apr 9, 2010)

Ooh nice, Talysia. I didn't even think about taking any pics of my seedlings. And I've got enough of them!


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 18, 2010)

Swear I didn't steal this idea from Taly...


----------



## Talysia (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow - yours are much better, though, Cul!

Here's my second entry, taken this afternoon. A wildlife shot from me this time.


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 19, 2010)

Talysia said:


> Wow - yours are much better, though, Cul!


 
Kind of you to say!


----------



## BookStop (Apr 19, 2010)

Cripes, Cul - those are fantastic! 

Here's my first entry o' the month - I went out toward our closest windmill to get a photo of the sunset, but my camera died while i was dorking around with the sun still up. Couldn't look at it precisely because, you know, sun and all, so I didn't realize until I loaded on the pc that the sun was perfectly behind this windmill - looks kind of like a candle, huh?


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks, 'Stop. And I like your shot - very simple and straight-forward, but very striking at the same time.


----------



## GOLLUM (Apr 19, 2010)

HMMM....interesting pics so far. Book Stop is probably my favourite photo to date.


----------



## chrispenycate (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, tried…


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 20, 2010)

As usual, there's a very wide variety of excellent images this month, which means that I haven't even got a long list yet, never mind a short list.


----------



## BookStop (Apr 21, 2010)

chrispenycate said:


> Well, tried…


 
What knd of garden you grownin' there, Chris? Looks like a sea sponge, but I'm pretty sure those don't grow on land.


----------



## Wybren (Apr 21, 2010)

BS I really like your windmill

Here are my entries


----------



## chrispenycate (Apr 21, 2010)

BookStop said:


> What knd of garden you grownin' there, Chris? Looks like a sea sponge, but I'm pretty sure those don't grow on land.



It's a morel, a type of fungus.

It tastes really good, despite its rather strange appearance.


----------



## BookStop (Apr 21, 2010)

Yum - fungus!

SKye - gorgeous - I am in love with that bee!


----------



## Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the bee! I have a bee shot too but it's quite old now.

This is a more recent pic, taken this month at a place called Forde Abbey in Chard. Which is my town.


----------



## TTBRAHWTMG (Apr 22, 2010)

Earth Day makes me think of what we need to protect here at home.  My local forest and fresh water supply...


----------



## TTBRAHWTMG (Apr 22, 2010)

...and our creatures great and small.


----------



## Talysia (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh, wow - there are some really lovely shots here.  BookStop's windmill/sunset pic is glorious, and I loved Chris' morel.  Wy, that bee shot is so good (all of the times I tried to take a pic like that, it's never turned out well), Mouse, that's a lovely scene, and TT, those shots are wonderful - I love the snake.

It really is going to be difficult to pick a winner this month (as it is for me every month), as all of the pics are really good.


----------



## StormFeather (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow - some really amazing shots. All of them are brilliant, but I'm particulary drawn to the snake, the bee, the brainy fungus, the windmill candle . . . .

My modest entry this month, taken on holiday in Elveden Forest


----------



## Wybren (Apr 23, 2010)

For anyone interested, that bee is known as a "Teddy Bear Bee" cause it is huge and fluffy. It is one of our native bees.

That snake is really cool btw


----------



## StormFeather (Apr 23, 2010)

I nearly forgot about this - taken on Safari in South Africa

I just love them​


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 24, 2010)

Just a reminder that voting will begin on the 27th - Brisbane time, if Lady isn't back (and I hope she is!), so a bit earlier than usual. Get your picks in!


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 25, 2010)

One from me.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Apr 25, 2010)

I haven't been following the challenges for some stupid reason - these are great photos all!

I particularly like Cul's second and Bookstop's.


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 25, 2010)

I like the message in Cul's B/W and colour images, very Earth Day!


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 27, 2010)

Final chance for an entry. I'll post the poll tomorrow morning, in about twelve hours time.


----------



## BookStop (Apr 27, 2010)

Dandy Earth Day


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 27, 2010)

Okay, entries are now closed.

The rules for the voting are as follows:


****Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge****

*Please do not vote for yourself*
*You may only cast your vote once*
*The poll will end at 11:59 pm on Friday, April 30th (GMT)*

The winner will decide the challenge theme for May! 

Good Luck Everyone!!! 

Vote!​


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 28, 2010)

Although I liked both of BookStop's pics - particularly the last minute entry - in the end I went for Wy's very Australian panorama.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 28, 2010)

For me, Bookstop's picture captured the spirit of the theme best so that's where my vote went


----------



## Talysia (Apr 28, 2010)

Really good pics, everyone - I've mentioned my favourites earlier on in the thread, but I eventually voted for Cul's first shot.

Oops - I realized I hadn't commented on Stormfeather, BookStop's second, and Foxbat's pics - really, really good.  The shot of the trees was lovely, as was BookStop's dandelions, and I love that pheasant, Foxbat.


----------



## BookStop (Apr 28, 2010)

I voted for Wybren's bee shot. It's just so darned pretty. (the panorama also lovely)

Close second would've been (had we voted for second) eith Cul's plants, Fox's pheasant, Mouses' deforestation pic...oh, the lion's are awesome, and I like Chris's mushroom...


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Apr 28, 2010)

My vote goes to Bookstop, especially her first shot. Great work!

Honourable mention goes to Cul from me, but it seems he might run away with the win! It's a close one!


----------



## Mouse (Apr 28, 2010)

I voted for Talysia. I like the seedling pic the best.


----------



## Wybren (Apr 29, 2010)

I thought everyone did a great job this month. I especially liked Bookstop's dandilions and Cul's hands around the plant.


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 29, 2010)

I voted for Cul's B/W and colour shot,nice approach!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Apr 29, 2010)

Whoa, I've just realised...Cul used colour!

I voted for that one, by the way. I try to be objective about the competition (when the theme is more specific, especially) and go for the one that represents the theme in my view, and Cul's had a nice human consideration and environment amalgamation. Plus, you know...good photo. 

Mouse's photo of the destruction humans do was also very good. 

But excellent photos as always from everyone. Our competition is still going strong.

Speaking of which, really need to get myself into gear and participate more often...


----------



## GOLLUM (Apr 29, 2010)

I voted for Bookstop. Something tells me Cull's going to be the Victor... I'm known for being able to predict the future....


----------



## StormFeather (Apr 30, 2010)

Really tough this time - struggled to choose between Cul & Bookstop - but the Windmill 'candle' just won it for me.  That image has such a beautiful simplicity.


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 30, 2010)

I too had to vote for BookStop's Windmill "Candle".


----------



## The Judge (Apr 30, 2010)

I often have a look at the pictures, but I've never voted before.  But as Culhwch asked, and in a spirit of reciprocity from the writing contest, I've done so.  For Culhwch as it happens.  *wonders if his comments on the writing contest thread had a hidden agenda...*

I don't take many photos myself, but my partner does.  Is it within the rules for me to post his work in a future contest?



PS  Chris, your picture of the morel, would you mind if I copied it?  It's exactly how I pictured an alien artefact, and I've not come across another photo of a fungus quite like it.  (I'd only print it out into my notes folder for helping me describe it, nothing more than that.)


----------



## Talysia (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for the vote, Mouse.

Well, the contest will end soon, and I'm really looking forward to the next.


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 30, 2010)

* Wonders if next month's 75-word story will have to have a morel.... *


----------



## Culhwch (May 1, 2010)

The Judge said:


> I often have a look at the pictures, but I've never voted before.  But as Culhwch asked, and in a spirit of reciprocity from the writing contest, I've done so.  For Culhwch as it happens.  *wonders if his comments on the writing contest thread had a hidden agenda...*



Shh, don't give it away!



> I don't take many photos myself, but my partner does.  Is it within the rules for me to post his work in a future contest?



There's something of an unwritten rule (actually, it probably was written at some point) that photos entered in the competition must have been taken by you. Your partner is free to join and enter them, though!


----------



## Culhwch (May 1, 2010)

Voting is closed. I actually feel a little wrong posting this, but I swear I didn't rig it!







I'll be back in a bit with a new challenge. I have a few ideas, but I haven't settled on one just yet.


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 1, 2010)

Cheat! Cheat!





Well done, Cul. Make up a good theme, I have time to kill again next...er, this month, so I intend to join in.


----------



## BookStop (May 1, 2010)

Yay, Cul! Both your shots were definitely stunning and deserve of the win. Nice theme too. *BS closes her eyes and sighs as her imagination fills with light*


----------



## Talysia (May 1, 2010)

Congratulations, Cul - great pics.


----------



## Ursa major (May 1, 2010)

Culhwch said:


> I actually feel a little wrong posting this, but I swear I didn't rig it!


As long as you now promise to turn over a new leaf. 


And Congratulations!


----------



## AE35Unit (May 1, 2010)

I donty think enough people are taking part on these, come on people, get your cameras out!


----------



## Wybren (May 1, 2010)

Well done Cul! your shots were very good this month!


----------



## Culhwch (May 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## The Judge (May 1, 2010)

Culhwch said:


> There's something of an unwritten rule (actually, it probably was written at some point) that photos entered in the competition must have been taken by you.


I thought that might be the case.  Damn, no chance of entering him as a ringer now...

Congratulations on the win.


----------



## Erin99 (May 1, 2010)

Congrats, Cul! A deserving win from two fabulous photos. I voted for you.


----------

